# jerky makers



## tx-joe-jerky (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi there

I have recently started making my own jerky and I'm looking for other people to help me out and share experiences with. Are the any uk jerky makers about? :)

Please feel free to contact me if you would like a chat

thanks everyone


----------



## kc5tpy (May 1, 2014)

Hello.  I like a bit of jerky but not got into making it.  Hopefully another member can offer advice.  Glad to see you back on the Group page.  If you get no help let me know and I will PM some folks back in the States.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (May 2, 2014)

Jerky is quick and straightforward and you can get some great tasty results. Which meats have you used?


----------



## tx-joe-jerky (May 2, 2014)

Hi wade

I have had quite a few attempts at it, but struggling to make something I really like.  I'm not too keen on the sweet jerky I much prefer the savoury stuff. I've used beef and I've tried silverside and topside joints. The topside seems to be less fatty if you can get a good bit.  But it doesn't make much difference I don't think. 

I never knew there was so many varieties of  soy sauce :). I know when I've found a good recipe when I can't stop eating it .  I've also tried smoking it a little  but not sure if I'm doing it  right .


----------



## kc5tpy (May 2, 2014)

Hello.  I can help a little here.  The soy sauce you want is ( please excuse me here ) La Choy DARK soy sauce, or called something similar.  The rest are sweet.  As for your smoking process you need to provide us with a step by step method.  In fact, I am not in to making jerky but if you post a recipe and a method I might be able to help.  Along with the recipe and the method please post WHY you are not happy with the final product.  Give us some info to work from please.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (May 2, 2014)

Hello.  NOOO.  I was giving you an American brand name.  What you want is called Blue Dragon.

Danny


----------



## tx-joe-jerky (May 2, 2014)

I shall try that one, the last soy sauce I tried was blue dragon, but I got the low salt version with the intension of adding salt. It was a lot better. I will try the dark one next time. 

I will take some pictures of my DIY smoker and I'll provide some recipes too over the weekend to help give you an idea of what I'm doing. I seem to get the best results when I make a brine...

Thank god its a bank holiday weekend this week


----------



## lee-warren (May 3, 2014)

Hi Joe. 

Now on seeing this thread I could resist as I'm a huge fan of jerky so certainly looking forward to reading your recipes and all that others may have to offer. 

Lee.


----------



## tx-joe-jerky (May 7, 2014)

Hey lee, I'm just experimenting at the moment but hopefully I will crack it soon it's starting to get expensive lol

What kind of jerky do you like? There's not much on offer here in the uk. I like it hot and savoury. Not keen on the sweet stuff but my gf/wife to be likes it sweet, so I'm trying all sorts.

I brought a packet of jerky from waitrose the other day. It's from laverstock park farm in Hampshire. It was almost translucent, does anyone know how make it go like that?


----------

